# Livestreaming?



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone livestream video games while they play? (twitch, ustream, livestream, etc)

I think its a decent opportunity to try and practice speaking, commentating... etc, but at the convenience of being behind the computer. I tried it tonight while playing Super STreet Fighter 4 for PC and it was a lot more difficult to talk and play at the same time than I expected.

Interested to hear if anyone else does this


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

ive done this a few times but it made me really nervous and made me play worse(hands shaking lol) so i pretty much stopped doing it


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm new to livestreaming. I played live a few times, but I've been making youtube commentaries for a couple years so I've already worked out many of the nerves. 

It is still very hard to play while streaming though.

- I'm used to playing while laying on my back in pitch black darkness lol and while streaming I have to sit in an uncomfortable chair (I hate chairs period) and keep my monitor on. 

-I also have to keep my face close to my mic and keep the people in chat in mind to hold conversation. 

-Your internet bandwidth is also getting a huge chunk taken out so that equals more in game lag. 

-There is also the added pressure of being watched and obligated to entertain.

-I really want to use my webcam as often as possible too because I think it heightens the value of the video..to be able to see my reactions and emotions. This means I have to be super aware of the way I look and what I'm doing.

So yeah, livestreaming is a lot different from simply playing. I definitely get nervous and sometimes it causes me to mess up my speech or gameplay, but seeing people showing you love in the chat really helps and there are techniques that you can do to calm down . For me, i like to take a deep breather or shift my focus to telling a story to the viewers 


I'm new to the whole livestreaming, but trust me you will be comfortable given you keep at it. So if there is anything to gain from livestreaming, DON'T QUIT! You'll be glad you didn't.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to.... badly. To the point where it's almost a dream for me.

But I'm too scared.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Live streaming sounds like a fun idea!

Idk what I would live stream if I ever do it


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've tried a couple times, but i can't figure out why my streams fps is choppy.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

your computer has to be pretty beefy and have a video recorder for console games (elgato, ezcap to name a couple). after that you need a good upload speed, 1.5 Mbps minimum!

i haven't had a computer good enough to stream until just a few months ago. haven't had time to stream nor I think anyone would watch me anyhow. here is a great article on what you need, http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=309480. even though its at a starcraft community site, the author is from twitch.

xsplit, ffsplit, and open broadcaster are my 3 choices for software.


----------



## AmIAlone (Nov 15, 2010)

Back before twitch was as big as it is now and everyone watched Xfire I used to stream all my gameplay. I used to get around 150-200 viewers a night and I enjoyed it a lot personally. Now my computer just can't handle it anymore. I want to start streaming again but my budget just doesn't allow it.


----------

